# WTS - Stories of Influence



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2017)

A friend of mine from church (his parents and I often sit in the same pew) appears in a recent video by Westminster Theological Seminary on people who have influenced them for ministry. It was nice to hear my current minister getting praised in a video produced by a seminary on the other side of the world. (My friend is the ginger-haired guy with the Northern Irish accent; a very impressive individual in his own right.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

